# How much do you like Jerky?



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

*Some serious thoughts about Jerky By Chad Hoover Check it out. Have you guys heard of Chad Hoover from Kayak Bassin? He has a new show called Thatâ€™s Knot Right about his Hook1 shop and his life. He has more â€œserious thoughtsâ€ like this one on CarbonTV.*


----------

